# Mountains, cars and countryside



## Komar (Oct 24, 2012)

Here you are my first photos on this forum 

First one is from the mountains:



Second one is from my village:


Third one is from an old-car show in Pozna&#324;:

On the foreground we can see an old Polish car - Warszawa M20 (1951 - 1973)



(Scans from the b&w prints, sorry for the low quality)


----------



## timor (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi Komar, welcome to TPF. lately
Looks like we have lately a wave of new people doing own darkroom work. Very good, thumbs up. What is your set up ?
I like image #3, the way you caught the light reflecting from the cars. What I don't like there is the letter P right on the edge of the frame.


----------



## Komar (Oct 27, 2012)

Next photos 
Enjoy it!


----------



## timor (Oct 27, 2012)

Are those scans from negatives ? Or scans from prints ? It is arguable, but this pictures don't look too good to me. The last picture with dandelions has interesting concept, but composition would need some more work. The shot against the sun is showing way too much flare, at least 1/3 of the whole frame. Are you using stand development ? In first picture are visible signs of bromide drag or something like cassette is leaking light.


----------



## Komar (Oct 27, 2012)

Scans from prints


----------



## timor (Oct 27, 2012)

Komar said:


> Scans from prints


OK. That may explain very narrow dynamic range or not, if the prints are made this way. Hard to say. It might be also, cause your negative is underexposed or under developed. There are large areas of blackness devoid of any detail. You may like it that way, but in landscape it doesn't really work.


----------



## Dag242foto (Oct 27, 2012)

You're first set of photos are well exposed but your second set is missing a lot of detail. I like the idea do using shadows as a graphic line but to me it's not executed properly. Your prints or negatives are underexposed and if this is the case try fixing what you can in photoshop. Much respect for using your own darkroom, I have my own as well and I love the freedom, keep it up!


----------



## Komar (Oct 28, 2012)

I said, that I haven't got good scanner so sorry for the low quality


----------



## timor (Oct 28, 2012)

Komar said:


> I said, that I haven't got good scanner so sorry for the low quality


But the picture of cars came out very good so scanner is not that guilty. Listen, if you don't want to continue this discussion that's fine. Judging from your pictures you are relatively new to film photography, and discussing things is a way to get better. This forum or some others, there are always people with a life long experience, why not to take advantage of that. You may want to check out Strona g .


----------



## Komar (Oct 28, 2012)

Timor, you don't understand me  And don't say how long I shoot film. You don't know it.


----------



## timor (Oct 28, 2012)

Komar said:


> Timor, you don't understand me


 I don't you are saying nothing. So, how long are you shooting film ?


----------



## Komar (Oct 29, 2012)

Is it important? I think - no.


----------



## timor (Oct 29, 2012)

Komar said:


> Is it important? I think - no.


Again you are avoiding a straight answer. I think it is important, in film photography there is no computerized aid, personal experience in every small detail is everything, one gains experience with the time and amount of used film and paper.


----------



## Komar (Oct 29, 2012)

It's your opinion. I look for photos, not for person who make it.


----------



## timor (Oct 29, 2012)

This thing here is a discussion club, if you look for photos you maybe better off buying some photo books of famous photographers.


----------



## Komar (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't like "famous photographers". I prefer photos showing beautiful and true - take a look for galleries of no-famous photographers... You can see great photos!
Famous photographers can take good photo, but it's more "it's so good because of author"...


----------



## timor (Oct 29, 2012)

They became famous cause they know, what they are doing. There is a great deal to learn from them and to enjoy theirs work.


----------



## Komar (Oct 29, 2012)

I can't agree with you.
You belive in things don't exist


----------



## timor (Oct 29, 2012)

What doesn't exist ? Famous photographers ? Or their work ?


----------



## Komar (Oct 30, 2012)

Fame. Fame doesn't exist. It's only in minds of some people.


----------



## timor (Oct 30, 2012)

Komar said:


> Fame. Fame doesn't exist. It's only in minds of some people.


??
Fame means only that they are widely and well known and that has nothing to do with some people state of mind.


----------



## Komar (Oct 30, 2012)

You won't understand it


----------



## timor (Oct 30, 2012)

Really ? It is that complicated ? Try me.


----------



## Komar (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't like talking with people like you... maybe you'll understand it, in future...


----------



## timor (Oct 31, 2012)

Maybe more you don't like to explain what do you have on mind. My future is now and I like to understand concepts of art in photography. So simply laid it out, let me see, where are my shortcomings, help me become better. That, what discussion is for.
Maybe we should switch to privet messages if you like.


----------

